# Longhorn beetle found in a nature park



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2010)

Longhorn beetle found in a nature park 

*Face shot and side shot *

Sharing my setup: LX5 stack with a Raynox 250+150 

#1 







#2 






#3


----------



## Hack (Nov 26, 2010)

I like it.  It has character.

Hack


----------



## Frequency (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow; Steven Spilberg stuff

Regards


----------



## akeigher (Nov 30, 2010)

he looks angry


----------



## Pyrofol (Dec 3, 2010)

Amazing detail!


----------



## Alabady (Dec 5, 2010)

i really like it


----------



## Dao (Dec 9, 2010)

akeigher said:


> he looks angry




I don't think he is angry, he is worry!!  Look at his neck! He got problem!


----------

